# Gone as far as I can



## Blogwitch

Despite all my efforts to keep going with multiple disabilities, it looks like I have been dealt my final hand.

After numerous scans and cameras down my throat taking biopsies, I was told that I have fairly advanced bronchial cancer.

I am not after sympathy, as I have had as good a life as I could have had with things holding me back for the last 40+ years, with no regrets, but it looks like my machining days are well and truly over, but I will still try to help people out if I can with the posts on here (boo, hiss) as long as my faculties remain. 
A shame really as over the last few years I have bought many thousands of pounds worth of new machinery and tooling, just hoping to get my shop up and running again. It now looks like it will all have to go.

Time maybe to get another good holiday under my belt before things get too restricting.


John


----------



## goldstar31

John
           I don't think that  a 'Like this post' thing is appropriate- but there is every reason to to sympathise  but also thank you for the help not only to me but many others.

I'm one of the ancient COPD types and know a little of the problems.

Meantime, my best wishes as always

Norm


----------



## stevehuckss396

Well that just sucks. I wish you the best and thank you for all the input to the forums.


----------



## deverett

I'm really sorry to hear of your discovery, John.  Over the years I have learned a lot from your writings, both in the forum and privately.
Enjoy your time as well as you can.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## ShopShoe

I'll add myself to the list of those who want to wish you the best and agree that this is something that just kicks one in the.........

You are one of the posters who has kept me going in this hobby and made me see that, in machining, there is usually another way to solve a problem that seems unsolvable.

I thank you for the advice you have provided time and again, and in the patience you have shown to keep updating your advice when one of us has a setback (or more than one in a row).

I hope you can continue your presence here as long as possible. Your name means something worth reading every time I see it.

You, Sir, are a mentor.

--ShopShoe

P.S.: I've had the "wet noodle" camera myself and that in itself is a miserable experience I can relate to.


----------



## michael-au

Sad news, hope you get that good holiday in, take care


----------



## Crisptrans

John, I've learned much from you although we've never met.  Not just the machining end of things, but your patience is something to emulate. Best wishes and I'll have you in my prayers. Chris


----------



## ddmckee54

John:

Like Steve said - Well that just sucks!

I've been hanging around this forum for a number of years and I've learned a great deal by reading your posts.

Thank you sir,
Don


----------



## BaronJ

Hi John,

I can only echo the words of the other posters here.
Go grab that holiday.  Make it the best you&#8217;ve ever had.


----------



## purpleknif

Very sorry to hear that too .


----------



## dennisa49

Good day John,
Sad news indeed,wishing all the best best.
Take care,
Dennis


----------



## Cogsy

Sad news indeed John, I wish you all the best for whatever is to come. Like many others, I greatly value your experience and advice, and have learnt a great deal from your postings over the years. You are, and will continue to be, a credit to our hobby.


----------



## fuddy699

hi , jeff here . i have watched this forum for a couple of years now , have not contributed as have just been building stock and such until i retire . but one of my favorite contributes has always been  john . you always put it clear and concise  . i just want to say , thanks for a lot of help and may the doctors be wrong and you are here for the long term to help us all out . thanks . jeff


----------



## Wizard69

This does truly suck, we just lost a guy out of the shop at work.   The talent pools seems to get smaller everyday.   We or I at least, do enjoy your posts and perspectives so keep the comments coming.

As for getting rid of your tools I'd like to suggest keeping them for as long as possible.   Even a few minutes a day or even in a weeks time, in the shop, can soften the stresses that coping causes.


----------



## chucketn

John, so sorry to hear your news. I know you are a fighter, don't give in. Keep that British stiff upper lip and keep your pecker up! I wish our paths had crossed when I was in the UK with the USAF. 
I am one of those you have guided and influenced from afar. I thank you for your contributions to the hobby, and sharing your extensive knowledge with us.


----------



## kuhncw

John,

I'm very sorry to hear your news.  Thank you for all the information and help you have posted on the forum.  I've always enjoyed your posts.

Chuck


----------



## Herbiev

I too would like to wish you all the best.


----------



## bobsymack

John I would also like to wish you all the best and say thanks for your contributions from which I always learned something.

Vince


----------



## Blogwitch

Many thanks to you people.

It is so heartwarming to think that I helped so many people during my life. One of the things I always vowed to do either by sharing or giving freely.


John


----------



## DJP

'You make a living by what you get and you make a life by what you give.'  Churchill's words, I think. 

Thanks for giving back to those of us who share the hobby.


----------



## don-tucker

John
I would like to add my best wishes and hope you will be looked after,as you have looked after a lot of people on here.
Thank you
Don


----------



## SammieQ

John, like many posters before me, you've 'shown me the way'. Yourself and the excellent Mr Hall (and Bob Loader before him) have demystified and simplified metal strangling enough to give us weekend warriors the confidence to 'give it a try'. For that I thank you. 

I'm sorry that when I was within striking distance of Stoke and you kindly issued an invite to meet Bandit, I was unable to comply; duty called loud that weekend. Suffice to say, the character of the man came through in the humour of your phrases and the simplicity of your explanations, so I felt I had met you - in a limited way.

As the spouse of a cancer survivor and the son of someone with C.O.P.D., you have my utmost understanding and empathy. 

Sam.


----------



## K. Brouwers

Hello John,
I have never posted here before but I have followed your posts on the several boards you have written on. I would be a thankless so an so not to say thank you for your time for putting your posts together for all of us. I have developed in my hobby thanks to you and others like you that give so freely of your knowledge and time. I think I can say for most of us that I hope you had as much enjoyment writing as we have had reading. I hope that you contribute contribute as much as you feel you are able. Thank you again.
Karel Brouwers


----------



## minh-thanh

Hi Blogwitch
I really do not know what to say when reading this news
Just looking forward to seeing you in the forum for a very long time !!


----------



## dalem9

So Sorry to hear . May you find the strength to go on. Thanks for all the help over the years ! GOD SPEED !!!


----------



## Blogwitch

Thank you so much for your well wishes.

In fact on Wednesday I was told I maybe have a lifeline.

After many scans and biopsies, they have isolated the problem to one spot, but it is the rest of me that is causing the main problem.

I have been suffering with major pain for over 40 years, and they have told me I could have a full cure within 8 weeks if they remove a lobe of my left lung or even total removal if the tumour is on a bronchial tube joint. BUT, if all my previous problems don't put me in the right frame of mind to have this major surgery, then they will resort to non invasive radiography and chemotherapy, which means it won't be a permanent cure, but remission. I won't have a choice in which treatment I receive, that is up to the medicos after they carry out more scans and biopsies.
This week alone I have had three different hospital apps, and I expect the same for the next couple of weeks.
Luckily, here in the UK, we have to pay for nothing, except of course the terrible car parking charges.

So maybe a bit of light at the end of a very long tunnel.


John


----------



## django

Over the last couple of years I have had 4 operations on my shoulder which although will never be 100% is a lot better than it was. I was never concerned regarding surgery and never will be if I need surgery in the future because if it needs cutting off or out you won't feel it and if it goes wrong you won't even know about it. Good Luck mate. You deserve it.

Paul


----------



## SilverSanJuan

Hi john,
Sorry to hear this news on your health.  Best wishes for your treatment and recovery.
You are and have been a great source of inspiration and knowledge.
Take care,
Todd


----------



## Blogwitch

Well, it might be that I can torment you a little longer.

They put me through the mincer last Wednesday and took the lower lobe off my left lung, two lobes of the left, three on the right, you learn something new here on HMEM every day.

Anyway, I am now sitting here at home in excruciating pain that I have been told will last a couple of months, no complaints though, it is better than the alternative, then my real recovery will begin, so it is to how well my previous body can now cope with a fairly big bit missing, at least I should have lost a couple of pounds to go towards my collective diet weight 

Hope to be about a little more in the future.

John.


----------



## deverett

Thinking of how you can further enlighten us with your knowledge - or perhaps to annoy some others elsewhere (he says tongue in cheek) - should help to give you strength to carry on 'fighting the good fight'.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Cogsy

Glad you're still with us John. I had a couple of little (less vital) pieces removed a few months ago and I know it's no fun. Same as you, I was happy to make it through and with the sneaky weight loss as well.


----------



## K. Brouwers

Great news, The best all day ,, and yesterday too..The hurt will go away slowly but it will go away. What is to fear is the sudden end of the hurt, that you might not wake up from. I sure wish I could visit, my bedside manner would have you in stitches.. Ha Ha Ha Ow Ow.. My long suffering wife was so mad at me for making her laugh after her operation.. Get well soon John.
Karel


----------



## ShopShoe

Glad to hear you're here, John.

Take what it takes to heal.

If you take the time I think we have the patience.

--ShopShoe


----------



## lathe nut

John, you cannot stop teaching machining skills now and problem solving, words of wisdom and wit, you have been a well spring of wisdom for us all, we will not accept surrender, I have leaned a lot from you here and other places, you post always grabs my attention know that the author is will teacher to those who do not know and the only thing that was not learned is what was not asked, we all have a days of doubt and darkness, I do know that we will not live here for ever and probably would not want to but some day we can machine parts in Heaven and the chips will disappear only leaving what we so desired a finished work of perfection and time will be no more, we can enjoy each other and the desires of our hearts, just take on day at the time when you get discourage you must encourage yourself, just think on what you have accomplished and what you have done for those whom you have helped, that did not say thank you but to themselves that fellow is good and he shared his wisdom with us, so John hold on Buddy just one day at the time, a night rest bring fresh ideas and a new beginning each day, I am down with lung infection again this is the seventh time getting at retirement age hoping to be able to enjoy a few years, heck just bought 4 more lathe, been house bound going on the second week, thankful I have a small shop that is Air Conditioned so I can go in there and machine until I get tiered which don't take long but will over come this on also, prayer is that God heals you, that would be a great report, hang in John, praying for you, Lathe Nut (Joe)


----------



## Dr Jo

Please to hear you are through it John :thumbup:

Isn't modern surgery a wonderful thing. I had a 2Kg lump removed from my Abdomen at the beginning of July - thankfully not cancerous but it was suspected to be . The 8" scar however will be with me for the rest of my days 

One of the things about still working is that you are forced to have time off work to recover... three months so far  Workshop therapy is a wonderful thing.

Jo


----------



## Blogwitch

Thank you everyone who has replied.

The great surgeon has worked wonders, even doing the outside scar by stitching up on the inside, so very little to see, just a light line running around the outside of my shoulder blade, all the work was done within two hours and has removed the cancer completely, the outside heals much more quickly, only one or two weeks, so the one outside stitch can be removed by the local nurse, the inside takes a lot longer, and that is the area I have to be careful with, with regards to infection plus having to wear anti thrombosis socks for a month.
He reckons 6 to 8 months before I will be fully fit enough to get back into my shop and lifting heavy things, but I couldn't do that before, so give me a couple or three months and I will be up and running again hopefully..

Jo,
Workshop therapy has kept me going for more years than I care to remember, 15 years ago and then 5 years ago two crisis almost caused a total shutdown of me engineering, but it spurred me on to better things, and I hope it with do the same now. 
So all I am going to care about now is my partner and myself going on numerous holidays and getting work done in my shop. No pockets in shrouds, so I am going to enjoy it all while I can.

So many thanks to all you well wishers again

So to all those who think there will be no return, as I thought in my case, good medication and techniques at the last minute saved my life, THINK POSITIVE, it might not be as permanent as you think.

.
John


----------



## MRA

Hey John, you're the right way up!  Didn't know when to start looking (I was going to say digging, but perhaps that's not the right word   ) for you, so glad to find you on here.  Looking forward to seeing that VFD on the go in a couple of months...

all the best

Mark


----------



## Blogwitch

Hi Mark,

I was just about to send a few emails out to let a few friend know that is white light I see when I open my eyes. Yours will be done in about 10 mins.

I already have my friend geared up for moving out the lathe, just like we did on your visit, so as soon as I am physically fit, that will be the first job to be done.

Great pics of your journey, can't wait to see some more.


John


----------



## the engineer

yep enjoy what you can while you can  as my work mate says he is yet to find a hearse with a tow bar


----------



## Blogwitch

Many people think it can't happen to them.

I have now had life changing things happen to me four times in my life, this last one was found by accident while they were searching for something else, if they hadn't found it when they did, I doubt very much if I would be writing this now.

So don't ignore those little twinges that you think are just muscular, if they carry on for more than a couple of weeks, get someone to explore it's origin for you. I thought I was having another small pulmonary embolism, and just by luck, they noticed the cancer on the corner of the CAT scan screen, then everything happened like wildfire. BTW, the embolism came to nothing, just muscular, but by having it checked out, it saved my life.

Don't take chances with your health, if it means not being able to afford say a new lathe, just think that maybe you won't be able to use one in the future.

We are lucky here in the UK, everything is for free (except for car parking) and if you have a good doctor who will push for you to get the right scans done (5 different ones altogether plus 2 X-Rays), then you stand a real good chance good outcomes like this happening.

So don't ignore those growing old pains, get them checked out before things go too far.

Lucky John


----------



## SammieQ

Gawd John...I've just come back to reading unread posts after a sabatical and reading about the second part of your journey has twisted me up inside something chronic!

See, your serendipitous discovery is well-nigh exactly what  happened to LOML 15 months ago. If it hadn't been for a vigilant ex-pupil of mine, turned doctor, who called in a VERY talented surgeon, she wouldn't be here. 

I second your "don't ignore those growing old pains" call; *make a song-and-dance about something that is increasingly hard to bear*. We all thought the Missus's symptoms were two long-standing (but relatively minor) conditions just becoming more prominent with age....Her G.P. diagnosed what turned out to be a 10x12cm cancerous mass as 'a hernia'...'waiting time 80 weeks'.  

Hang in there for with the recovery. Live every day to its fullest - and keep posting!!

Sam


----------



## Blogwitch

Thanks Sam.

When in the hospital, I had tubes going into all sorts of places and they explained it was the morphine they were using to keep the pain at bay.

Now, two weeks after the op and being by myself at home the pain is getting much worse, and all my own meds and the ones they gave me at discharge are now not working very well.
So I consulted the specialist at the hospital who told me what I needed to get from my own doctor.
She stopped all my own meds and put me on a 12 hour long lasting morphine pill, and it is doing a great job.

I asked at the hospital why my pain was getting worse, not better.
I was told that they had removed a large portion of my lung, which left an empty space in my chest cavity. Now that I am more mobile, with most of the internal healing done, as soon as I say get up or move about, the bits that were left inside are trying to move into the vacant space, so putting pressure on the newly healed internal wounds. It is when I get no more pains like that, that will be the signal I can go back in my shop and start to become alive again, as a guesstimate 1 to 2 months, then another 6 months before I can lift heavy things. That is when my very good friends come into help, which is what they did when I lost most of the use of my right arm. 

That is when you learn how good your friends are.

John


----------



## Mechanicboy

Pray for your health.


----------



## SammieQ

Yup. I recognise the syndrome John; organs shifting into unexpected places, yup. Gave a trainee doctor (beginning to read scans) a right moment of panic I can tell you! Silly perisher should have given more attention to 'the history'...

Also, good on your consultant rectifying pain meds; if you don't ask, you don't get, unfortunately. 

If I say "take care sneezing", I hope you wll read it as a mixture of experience and surgical ward humour? 

Sam


----------



## Blogwitch

Sam,

I have been given a spirometer by the specialists, I have to suck into it 5 times every 30 minutes then straight afterwards I have to cough.
Now that is painful with a half a lung full of air then trying to get rid of it straight away through a sharp cough, but they tell me it should be doing me good.

John


----------



## Sshire

John
I cant tell you how badly I feel. Lousy news.
I often think of all the help and encouragement you gave me when I was just starting with engine building. Your hand-done drawing that you sent for an oiler is on the shop wall and is a daily reminder of all youve given to us.
God bless you. You are one of the good people and we are all better because of you.
Stan


----------



## Blogwitch

Hi Stan,

It is such a long time since we spoke. I think on Skype, and that was many moons ago. It os so easy to lose contact with people, I have lost hundreds over the last few years.

I am far from being defunked, as soon as I can get over what I am going through now, my partner has told me I have got to get back in my shop as it is the only thing that gives me a spark in my life

John


----------



## marvin1956

Hey sorry to hear about you.  I never post and am trying this out, Hope things go as well as possible.  I like to do some machining and working on a couple small projects between
a bit of farming, time is limiting and I am not too fast.  I am 60 years now and still no time to relax much but I guess that is a good thing keeping busy.
All the best and love reading from all you machinists, learning lots.  Take care dude.


----------



## mcostello

Making chips in the shop cures a lot of ills.


----------



## 2002hummer

Sorry to hear about your plight. I hope you can beat it and get back into the shop. I have a feeling that once you do your recovery will speed up. Just recently tired I now have time to get into my shop. I am going to check out all your posts to see what I can learn (alot).


----------



## Engineeringtech

So sorry for you.   I'm saying a prayer for you right now, that if it is God's will, he heal you, or if not, that you don't suffer needlessly.  I'm certain that if heaven is the wonderful place we're told, people are not just praying and singing every day.  They have hobbies, and can enjoy them.


----------



## dalem9

Hi, John Sorry to hear about your trails. Some advice for you. As I have been in constant pain since 1984. I learned to take my pain meds regularly even when I thought I didn't need them because if you think you are OK and don't need them when the pain does hit again it is hard to get under control again. I wish you all the Luck and GOD be with you. Dale


----------



## TorontoBuilder

Blogwitch said:


> Well, it might be that I can torment you a little longer.
> 
> They put me through the mincer last Wednesday and took the lower lobe off my left lung, two lobes of the left, three on the right, you learn something new here on HMEM every day.
> 
> Anyway, I am now sitting here at home in excruciating pain that I have been told will last a couple of months, no complaints though, it is better than the alternative, then my real recovery will begin, so it is to how well my previous body can now cope with a fairly big bit missing, at least I should have lost a couple of pounds to go towards my collective diet weight
> 
> Hope to be about a little more in the future.
> 
> John.



I am glad to hear that you're on the mend. I have enjoyed your work and posts over the years and look forward to having you around a might longer. As a person who lives with pain daily I hope your suffering may soon be eased as you heal.


----------



## oldchadders

Blogwitch said:


> Despite all my efforts to keep going with multiple disabilities, it looks like I have been dealt my final hand.
> 
> After numerous scans and cameras down my throat taking biopsies, I was told that I have fairly advanced bronchial cancer.
> 
> I am not after sympathy, as I have had as good a life as I could have had with things holding me back for the last 40+ years, with no regrets, but it looks like my machining days are well and truly over, but I will still try to help people out if I can with the posts on here (boo, hiss) as long as my faculties remain.
> A shame really as over the last few years I have bought many thousands of pounds worth of new machinery and tooling, just hoping to get my shop up and running again. It now looks like it will all have to go.
> 
> Time maybe to get another good holiday under my belt before things get too restricting.
> 
> 
> John


Hi John,
I believe there are many of us in similar situations, nevertheless I extend to you my best wishes for a smooth passage through the rest of your time. In 2002 at the age of 55 I suffered a stroke, after which I was told I would never walk again. The irony is that some 20 years previous, my dad was diagnosed with spinal cancer and was told the same thing - he passed away in hospital. His last words to me were "how am I going to live in a wheelchair?" My thoughts about my situation were "I shall have to learn how to live in a wheelchair". I am a reitred electronics engineer with a lifetime interest in restoring old cars. I realised that was now totally impractical and discovered the world of model steam engines to be more my scale. Now I "live in" my powered wheelchair for much of the time, but I am able to walk short distances with the aid of a walking stick. We moved to a bungalow to help me with accessibility and I have a shed which has been fitted out for me to ride straight in to - thanks to a helpful family, and I have two lovely grandsons, aged 7 and 10, who regularly come and spend time with me, helping with whatever I am doing - and hopefully learning at the same time. At the moment I have 3 or 4 steam engine restorations on the go, together with restoring an old accordion (a nice indoor project to stay in the warmth). I think as every day being a holiday and adventure.
My best wishes, my friend.


Peter


----------



## Blogwitch

I have been supporting this site almost from the beginning and except for a couple of bad arguments early on I have enjoyed every minute, especially when I shared my ramblings with everyone. It is such a shame it was all spoiled when Photobucket became very greedy and all pictures disappeared, spoiling all my older posts.

BTW, I still have ALL the pictures I put into my posts, so if you do need to resurrect one of my earlier posts, I am still able to send you the pictures you require to see what was happening, but this won't be available for much longer, either send me a PM or email at

[email protected]

I also had to find a new forever home for my little dog Gunner, it was heart breaking but had to be done and the people I chose have been brilliant and he has settled down very well.


My workshop has now gone, and it was a wonderful experience, meeting lots of new model engineering friends when they came to visit to buy, I think everyone enjoyed themselves and all went away with a smile as I threw in lots of freebies for them to take away.

I get married in three weeks time and I will be moving in with my new wife straight away so that she can look after me for the time I have left, which at this time can't be laid down in stone. I will be trying to get away on honeymoon in early May to Cyprus for a couple of weeks, I am hoping the rest will do me a little good.

Anyway, the time to say goodbye has arrived. I will still log on when I can and read what people are now up to, but I won't be trying to help, I am still losing my grip on memories and just can't recall very much now.

So goodbye my friends, both old and new, I will try to remember you while I am still able to.


John

Please don't forget my signature line, it applies to everyone

If you don't try it, you will never know if you can do it!!


----------



## Cogsy

I wish you well John. Thank you for all your assistance to the community over the years. You will certainly not be forgotten.


----------



## ShopShoe

Thank You John!

I am, and have been, guided by your signature line most of the time. It's amazing what one can do if they try something, rather than let others do it.

Try It, whatever the new "it" is and good luck.

--ShopShoe


----------



## MrMetric

Having finally moved to a point in my life where my kids are (slightly) less work, I've resurrected my (always) strong interest in engines.  That means going over this site with lots and lots of interest.  Your posts, John, are plentiful and interesting.  I didn't have the pleasure of reading them "real time," but I am sure I'll continue to benefit from your generosity of sharing even though you are concentrating on other things.  You can count on me as being a "one of the new friends" in that regard.  So, thank you.  I wish you the best of luck with your new bride and how you choose to spend your time. Two Thumb Up!

And, I agree on your tag line. Life is about learning, and failure is part of success.

Cheers!


----------



## deeferdog

Thank you.


----------



## oldboy

Thank you for all your help and advice.  Congratulations on your pending wedding and all the best for the future.

Barry
Australia.


----------

